# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Foto nga komuna e Medvegjes!!

## sam1r

Pamje te qendres se qytetit ne Medvegj..

----------


## sam1r

*Edhe disa foto te tjera nga parku dhe sheshi qendror i qytetit..*

----------


## sam1r

Pamje e banesave te reja te qytetit..

----------


## sam1r

*Ndertes banimi..
Shtepia e Kultures..*

----------


## sam1r

Salla e re e sporteve - e sapo ndertuar..
dhe shkolla fillore, ku edhe un kam mesuar..

----------


## sam1r

*Kuvendi komunal ne Medvegj...*

----------


## sam1r

Atraksioni kryesor natyror - Gejzeri i Banjes se Siarines..

----------


## sam1r

*Dy xhamite kryesore, ku shqiptaret-musliman, kryejn ritualet e tyre fetare..*

----------


## sam1r

Pamje nga aktivitetet qe zhvillohen per festen e 1majit ne fshatin Tupall..

----------


## sam1r

Pamje nga shtepit qindravjeqare te braktisura, ne fshati Dediq, afer Medvegjes..

----------


## sam1r

ja dhe disa te tjera..

----------


## sam1r

*Sofra e mbetur shkret, dhe oxhaqe qe nuk tymojne me...*

----------


## sam1r

Keto foto kam bere fundjaven qe shkoj, kur isha per vizit ne vendlindje...

----------


## sam1r

dhe te tjera................

----------


## sam1r

Lumi Jabllanica, qe kalon neper qytet...

----------


## sam1r

Natyre malore...

----------


## sam1r

..................................................  .

----------


## sam1r

Veshje Kombetare nga trevat e Medvegjes...

----------


## sam1r

Perveq fotografive qe flasin shum, po ia bashkangjes edhe nje artikull te shkurter rreth gjendjes qe mbreteron momentalisht ne Komunen e Medvegjes...

Artikulli eshte marre nga web-site i vetem shqip ne Medvegje, www.medvegja.info

*Gjendja momentale në Medvegjë* 

Sipas regjistrimit të vitit 2001 shqiptarët me 26,8% e përbëjnë numrin e përgjitshum të popullsis së Medvegjës.Duhet cek se regjistrimi i popullsis ka ndodh pas shpernguljes masive te shqiptareve te Medvegjes.

Pas regjistrimit të popullates u shpallen zgjedhjet e lira në vitin 2002 në të cilat morën pjes edhe shqiptarët e Medvegjës para partis për veprim demokratik dhe nga 35 kshilltar të kuvendit komunal shqiptarët fituan 6 vende në kuvendë.

Nenkryetar i kuvendit u zgjodh shqiptar,u aprovua 2 gjuhsia dhe u pranua përkthyesi shqiptar për përkthimin e materialit dhe të seancave,dhe prej vitit 2003 kshilltarët shqiptar në kuvendin komunal diskutojn në gjuhën shqipe.

Gjat kësaj kohe në vitin shkollor 2005-2006 u hap paralelja në gjuhën shqipe, në shkollën e mesme në Medvegjë drejtimi Ekonomik.
Momentalisht mësimin në këtë shkoll e vijojn rreth 50 nxenes shqiptar ne kater vite. Financimin e udhtimit të nxënësve e bëjnë bashkatëdhetarët nga Zvicra rrespektivisht ShPH,,Medvegja'' ne Zvicer, dhe një pjes e të punsuarve shqiptar në komunën e Medvegjës të cilët marin pjes me 3% nga të ardhurat mujore.

Deri në vitin 2006 shqiptarët e Medvegjës ishin të bashkuar vetëm në një subjekt politik.
Kurse ne vitin 2006 , 10 ditë para zgjedhjeve lokale u themelua grupi qytetar LDI ( Lidhja Demokratike për Integrim) dhe bëri ndarjen e shqiptarve në 2 subjekte politike.

Në zgjedhjet e 4 qershorit të vitit 2006 shqiptarët morën pjes të ndarë në dy lista, lista e PVD (Partia për veprim demokratik) e cila fitoi 4 mandate dhe lista e LDI (Lidhja demokratike për integrim) fitoi 3 mandate.

Gjat fushatës parazgjedhore PVD-ja lidhi marveshje për koalicionin pas sgjedhor me grupin e qytetarëve për Jabllanicën e epërme, Sllobodan Drashkoviq i cili fitoi 12 mandate në kuvendin komunal dhe së bashku e formuan kuvendin ku PVD-s ju dha vendi i nënkryetarit të kuvendit dhe antar nëpër gjitha keshillat si dhe drejtori i drejtoratit per arsim.

LDI pasi që marveshja parazgjedhore për koalicion kishte me Partin demokratike të Serbis e cila fitoi 3 mandate dhe nuk ishin në pozit që të themeloin kuvendin komunal,mbetën në opozit së bashku me LDI-në.Kurse ne zgjedhjet lokale te 11 majit te 2008 shqiptaret fituan 8 mandate ne KK te Medvegjes.
Në Medvegjë punojnë 2 shkolla fillore në të cilat mësimi zhvillohet në gjuhën shqipe,shkolla fillore "Banja e Siarines" ( ish Zenel Hajdini) dhe shkolla fillore "Zenel Hajdini" në Tupalle, si dhe paralelja 4 vjeqare në Medvegjë.

Në qendër të Medvegjës para pak kohe u renovua edhe Tyrbja objekt fetarë islamo-shqiptare.
Në Medvegjë momentalisht jetojn rreth 750 banor shqiptar, kurse pjesa tjetër jan të shpërngulur, dhe përkosisht jetojn nëpër qytete të Kosovës,si dhe ne diaspor.

Në Medvegjë funksionon edhe "Radio Medvegja" e cila përmes lajmeve në gjuhën shqipe njofton popullatën me gjendjen aktuale.Në Medvegje u themelua edhe Web faqja e par ne gjuhen shqipe www.medvegja.info dhe Forumi www.medvegja.net .


Kohet e fundit u themelua shoqata qytetare "Vendlindja" me karakter human e cila bën financimin e udhëtimit të nxënsëve të shkollës së mesme ( me perkrahjen e SH.P.H,,Medvegja zvicerdhe ndihmon qytetarët me gjendje jo te mir ekonomike.Gjithashtu diteve te fundit u themeluan edhe dy shoqeri artistike,,Shpetimi'' dhe Sh.K.A,,Shqiponjat e Medvegjës'' qe perfaqsuan Medvegjen ne festivalin nderkombetar te femijeve ne Prishtine qe ne te ardhmen pretendojn te shkrihen ne nje.

Sipas trupit kordinuse per Medvegje,Presheve dhe Bujanoc pritet qe shum shpej te hapet edhe Fakulteti i Biznesit nga Beogradi dega ne Medvegje,ku mesimi do te zhvillohet ne dy gjuhe shqipe edhe ate serbe.

*Medvegje*

----------


## RinorZ

Sic po duket...Investimet Serbe ne Komunen e Medvegjes kane filluar te shpeshtohen...
Ndersa sa i perket Komunes se Presheves, ato s'a shkojne e zvogelohen...
PSE...

Dihet pse...
Edhe ketij qyteti, me mbi 95% Shqipetare, t'i krijojne kushte per nje shperngulje me qellim te mbijeteses...

Sidoqofte...
Foto te bukura n'a ke sjelle nga Lugina :ngerdheshje:

----------

